# Give your best critique please



## northwoodsGSD (Jan 30, 2006)

This is Ark. Not the best angles/stack, but I'd appreciate what comments you have









6 weeks old









15 weeks old









Head shot


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

My best critique is he's freaking beautiful!!!! Course that's not a very technical evaluation









Think you do have to really have someone help you though and get him into a bit better stack. Otherwise everyone will have to be guessing a bit (but will all say 'freaking beautiful dark sable!!!').


----------



## northwoodsGSD (Jan 30, 2006)

Thanks LOL 
I do need to get some help & get some "proper" stacked photos done. It's just hard finding good help, besides the kids. All they want to do is squeal, giggle & pet him , which doesn't help with getting him to stand still LOL


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

What a beautiful dark sable. Sorry no help on the critique, he's adorable though!

Like the name too!


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

gorgeous sable


----------



## BlkCzechGSD (Jul 9, 2009)

wow hes beautiful I love the black sables!


----------



## charlie319 (Apr 6, 2009)

Pretty boy. Like the spark in his eyes. Definitely a smart one.


----------

